

Visualizing Sorting Algorithms - unignorant
http://www.hatfulofhollow.com/posts/code/timsort/index.html

======
dryicerx
That's a pretty interesting way of visualizing it, best I've seen. Some
others...

<http://www.sorting-algorithms.com> (Interesting animations of all the major
sorting algorithms).

Although my all time favourite is GDB + GnuPlot + 3d Array (array
index/values/step) plot and stepping through the steps of the sorting
algorithm.

------
javanix
They're kind of fun to look at, but I guess I don't really see the point.

What are these supposed to illustrate?

~~~
weaksauce
hackers as painters?

